# Question about moving design from StoneCutPro to CorelDraw for virtual sample



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I have something that I've never figured out and I'm getting tired of telling potential customers to "ignore" this problem.

I don't really know what I'm doing about half the time, and when I finally figure out a way to do something, I usually stick with it, but something is wrong here....

When I am making a design in Stone Cut Pro for a customer, and I want to send them a virtual sample, I move it to CorelDraw and save it as a PDF there. When the design has lettering that is going to be cut in vinyl, everytime I move it over to CorelDraw, it has the insides of the letters filled in. Like the "o" doesn't have the inside cut out, it's "filled in" with the same color the "o" is in. Does that make sense? The "d's or O's or a's, etc. don't look right -- the middle isn't "cut out". 

I've tried changing the "view" from normal to enhanced or any of the other options, and that doesn't help. If I change it to wireframe, then it messes up the way the "virtual" rhinestones copy over and it also takes away the color of my background in CorelDraw (usually black.)

I hope this makes sense. How do I copy design words from StoneCutPro over to CorelDraw for a virtual sample and have the words look normal?? Anyone?

Thanks in advance if you can help.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Why do you move it from Stone Cut Pro? I do it right there. You have clothing etc virtual samples in SCPro. I just pull one in, make it the color I want, resize my design to fit wherever, export it as a pdf, and send it to my customer.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks, Jean, for the answer, but I gave up on virtual samples in SCP awhile ago. Whenever I grab one, click it, drag it, ANYTHING....it just shows up on screen with no color. I want a black tee, usually. When I click on the black (or I've tried other colors to try to figure out what's wrong) the outline of the t-shirt virtual sample changes color, but I can't figure out how to get color in the t-shirt outline. It just gives me outlines with no color on the shirt.

I usually just tell customers to ignore the way the lettering looks, but I'm getting tired of doing that. 

So I've just kept using CorelDraw, which works fine unless my design includes vinyl lettering.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay, just got the color back in the tee.  It was in the wrong view. Now it's in enhanced or normal....one of them. But then it makes the letters filled in like I was talking about in CorelDraw. I know this has to have something to do with the "view" selected, but I can't select one view for the tee so the color shows up, and then wireframe view for just the design, so the letters look right. 

WHAT AM I MISSING HERE???? Thanks in advance. I know this shouldn't be hard......


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

This was a customer request. All done in SCPro. I have never had a problem changing colors on items.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you, Jean.

I got the color figured out in the virtual samples in StoneCut. Now I just can't figure out how to get the vinyl lettering part of the design to look right.

Wireframe view makes the lettering look right, but takes the color out of the tee.

Normal or enhanced view makes the tee and rhinestones look right, but makes the letters filled in.

I can't select one view for the tee and a different view for the lettering.

How do people select the view so the tee color, rhinestones, and lettering all look right?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You have to combine the parts. If you have a P for instance, click on the inside line of the inner P (the part at the top shaped like a D) and shift click on the outer line, right click and choose combine. Then when you go to normal view, the inside of the P will show up right. I am assuming you are converting your text to curves before cutting.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You need to do that for all letters that have inner and outer parts.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

OMG!! THANK YOU, JEAN!!!! 

I have struggled with this since I started! THANK YOU!!!! That solved the problem. AND, I will just do it all in SCPro now, instead of dragging to Corel.

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You are welcome! Happy I could help you out. One of those obscure things that is easily overlooked. It was in a webinar that Craig did once. I had struggled with that also until the webinar. Don't remember which webinar.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

jean518 said:


> You are welcome! Happy I could help you out. One of those obscure things that is easily overlooked. It was in a webinar that Craig did once. I had struggled with that also until the webinar. Don't remember which webinar.


Well, thank you for telling me that you learned that in a webinar, because I've been kicking myself saying, "Why can't I figure these things out by myself like everyone else?" Some things are sooooo obvious once I hear how to do them (like this), but to come up with the solution myself......not good at that.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL! Most of the stuff is not intuitive so don't kick yourself too hard. I have found webinars can be helpful at times. You tube can be helpful also. I even resort to reading the manuals. Figuring out what to use as search criteria can be problematic. Never be afraid to ask for help.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I as well have corel and stone cut, I am not able to do a virtual sample with rhinestones and have it look clear on my web. I know it must be a simple thing I am doing wrong but I have been trying for days!! This is what I am doing.. bring my design from SCP to Corel and size it on my shirt, add watermark. I then "export to web" and change it to 500 pixels 300 dpi. I upload design to my web page and it looks fuzzy (thumbnail view) the large view, once you click on image looks fine but not the thumbnail view..you can't even see the design....please help I am ready to scream


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

gabenick2 said:


> I as well have corel and stone cut, I am not able to do a virtual sample with rhinestones and have it look clear on my web. I know it must be a simple thing I am doing wrong but I have been trying for days!! This is what I am doing.. bring my design from SCP to Corel and size it on my shirt, add watermark. I then "export to web" and change it to 500 pixels 300 dpi. I upload design to my web page and it looks fuzzy (thumbnail view) the large view, once you click on image looks fine but not the thumbnail view..you can't even see the design....please help I am ready to scream


I am no expert (I only have one pic on my website...bahahaha) but I just save my design on my computer as a .jpeg and then upload it to my website and it looks fine both ways.


----------

